# 4X4 Any Experience



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
Moving to Dubai soon with my wife and 2 daughters. I am going to try to buy 2 second hand cars, at least one needs to be a 4X4. A friend I know who lives in Dubai suggested the dealer 4X4 and said they have good cars for reasonable prices. Any experience in the forum please?

Cheers


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

*4 x 4*

Hi,

Am also moving to Dubai soon with family and will be looking for the same, i will share any information i get, please do the same


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

andy_amanda said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am also moving to Dubai soon with family and will be looking for the same, i will share any information i get, please do the same


Hubby and his friend that came out at the same time both bought good 4 x4 I will check where they got them from and get back to you guys! They were new with all the warranties, service, insurance etc and were around the same price or cheaper than 2nd hand ones!!

Debbie


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Debbie !


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

dallan said:


> Hubby and his friend that came out at the same time both bought good 4 x4 I will check where they got them from and get back to you guys! They were new with all the warranties, service, insurance etc and were around the same price or cheaper than 2nd hand ones!!
> 
> Debbie


That would be much appreciated


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I bought a car from 4x4 last month and would recommend them.

They had a good range and prices are reasonable. There was very little room for negotiation but they did give a long warranty (3 years).

On pickup everything was fine, but they hadn't been able to polish out a small mark on the door, so they collected the car the following week and resprayed the door.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The reason there's no room for negotiation is that the salespeople are paid AED500 for every car sold at list, they get nothing if it's reduced (but the sale still counts on their number overrider commissions so it can still be done).

The best time to buy a car is in the last week, or pref last 4 days of the month, the company are more likely to do a deal then.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I guessed that, but I argued for a while and ended up going to see the boss in the office behind the showroom. He gave a bit, not as much as i was hoping, but he ended up giving an extra two years warranty on top of the discount.


----------



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Automall UAE Website 

This is the used car section of a main dealer in Dubai for many top brands. Well worth a look....


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

basimoli said:


> That would be much appreciated


Guys It was the Hyundai garage on the SZR! Cheers


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

basimoli said:


> Hi,
> Moving to Dubai soon with my wife and 2 daughters. I am going to try to buy 2 second hand cars, at least one needs to be a 4X4. A friend I know who lives in Dubai suggested the dealer 4X4 and said they have good cars for reasonable prices. Any experience in the forum please?
> 
> Cheers


I bought a nearly new 4x4 from Al Tayer on SZR from a UK salesman and had no problems. A few of the dealers have special offers on just now.
No direct experience of 4x4 motors, although they seem popular enough


----------



## Easy Rider (Oct 23, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend 4x4 motors, I think their vehicles are overpriced compared to what you can get from an individual. I mean like really overpriced. Often their vehicles don't have Gulf specs. 

Currently though you should be able to negociate a lot as they're not selling many cars (almost none actually...). They're desperate for buyers. 

It's really worth checking ads sites (dubizzle or g news), right now there are some outrageously good deals to be had.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Have to say, I'm happy with the Pajero I got from 4x4


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't say the dealers are massively overpriced. As anywhere else in the world you pay a premium at dealers for peace of mind, to avoid hassle and get warranties. 

Private cars are cheap, but they are sold as seen but more importantly, it is almost impossible to get finance for a private purchase. The banks are issuing mortgages for cars not unsecured loans.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi
We bought a Jeep Grand Cherokee last week from 4x4 motors and are very happy with the car and the service.
i cannot comment on whether they are very overpriced as we only looked at Al futtaim automall but we thought al futtaim were expensive, particularly compared to 4x4.

The car is like new.
hope that helps


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I went to 4x4 on Saturday and wasn't impressed by either the range of vehicles, the price or the deals/negotiation available. They seemed to want to sell me a specific model only (the high end/high priced models). This goes for all the dealers on that estate.........

Agreed though, good deals on Dubizzle but I think I'd be prepared to pay a little more to get peace of mind - Al Futtaim seem the best/most professional so far IMO.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Most of the cars at 4X4 do not meet gulf specifications and many of them have speedometers in Miles and do not follow metric system. One of the cars that I was looking for had a leaking compressor and that was detected when I got the car checked at the dealer. 4X4 insisted that the car does not have any problems. I called off the deal since in Dubai you cannot survive without AC. Buyer be beware,


----------

